# Compression Leggings worth it?



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey all,

So I went to my local ski shop and was chatting it up with the owner and he was telling me about compression pants and how it really helped his fatigue level and pretty much made his days on the mountain great.

They are rather expensive but I would say worth it if they truly make a difference on body ware and tear...was he just selling me something or was he speaking the truth. What is your experience?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Horse shit. 

Compression pants do fuck all, they can sometimes aid in recovery afterward but they don't provide enough compression to support Miley Cyrus's A cup. 

Don't waste your money. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

I use compression wear for cycling from Skins. The first time I used it I could feel a massive difference in how tired my legs were and hardly any muscle pain the next day. But I would say the way I cycle is a lot more strenuous than snowboarding (unless you are a racing literally all day long) so you might not really need it for snowboarding. 

It's really important to get the right size, otherwise you won't get the full effect of the compression. I will be using my compression wear this year just as layering, and because I will be doing a lot of 2 day weekend trips, it will also hopefully prevent the usual next-day achiness we all get at the start of the season :laugh:

It is pretty pricey, but if you can afford it and use it a lot, I would say give it a try :thumbsup:


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

djmisio85 said:


> I use compression wear for cycling from Skins. The first time I used it I could feel a massive difference in how tired my legs were and hardly any muscle pain the next day. But I would say the way I cycle is a lot more strenuous than snowboarding (unless you are a racing literally all day long) so you might not really need it for snowboarding.
> 
> It's really important to get the right size, otherwise you won't get the full effect of the compression. *I will be using my compression wear this year just as layering*, and because I will be doing a lot of 2 day weekend trips, it will also hopefully prevent the usual next-day achiness we all get at the start of the season :laugh:
> 
> It is pretty pricey, but if you can afford it and use it a lot, I would say give it a try 👍


I switch between a thermal layer and compression depending on weather


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

hardasacatshead said:


> Horse shit.
> 
> Compression pants do fuck all, they can sometimes aid in recovery afterward but they don't provide enough compression to support Miley Cyrus's A cup.
> 
> Don't waste your money. 👍


^this.

He’s trying to sell you some shit. Also, if you have weak legs, they will get prematurely fatigued. All of the compression pants in the world won’t circumvent this fact.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

poser said:


> ^this.
> 
> He’s trying to sell you some shit. Also, if you have weak legs, they will get prematurely fatigued. All of the compression pants in the world won’t circumvent this fact.


Not ime as an old geezer, but I use neoprene compression sleeves on my calves...much better compression than socks. They work great, they are cheap, have a lot more endurance through out the day and no swelling or pooling. Wear them over your SB socks.






Neoprene Raingear, Wristers, Sleeves


Neoprene Raingear, Wristers, Sleeves. Made from closed-cell neoprene material covered on both sides with nylon fabric, same material as used in survival suits.




www.go2marine.com


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I thought they were crap but when I got some I felt that my legs could survive longer and recovered better. I always wear them although some are extremely useless. Wore them for 7 days boarding 14 years ago no worries, took them off the next day and had sore legs for the next 2 days walking around Tokyo so have wore them ever since. Annoys me that I do actually but I get cold, extra layer justifies it for me.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Wearing compression layers and socks has helped immensely with my snowboarding and running. 

So, yes. Compression is worth it. 

Especially as I'm not getting any younger. Any additional support for muscles and joints is worth the money & effort, whether it's nutritional supplements or gear.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

And yet, somehow, there is not one single scientific independent study that will show that compression has any tangible performance benefits at all.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

poser said:


> And yet, somehow, there is not one single scientific independent study that will show that compression has any tangible performance benefits at all.


Not sure it really matters does it? although I would be surprised if it was as simple as your statement suggests. For those that wear them, and I do at times when exercising and riding, even if it is just a placebo effect that's still a benefit to the individual, the mind is a powerful thing.

Whether scientifically it improves recovery, increases blood flow, helps prevent injury I'll leave that to the experts but it's not for me to begrudge anyone that does or doesn't. Plenty of elite athletes from a wide vairiety of sports wear compression garments, marketing maybe or performance, but given the level of sports scientists and medicos involved with profesional sports like football, if they did any harm I wouldn't players would be allowed to wear them.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Get a foam roller or 'the stick'.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I wear compression leggins. They're better than non-compression, but I don't think I could quantify any benefit. Recovery is more a function of how hard i rode, how much beer I didn't drink and how late in the season we're in... 

So for me it's more along i like how they feel and that's enough for me to prefer them.

Similar but opposite with merino. I don't like how it feels against my skin and don't like the durability in merino socks; so I prefer other fabrics.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Two Advil after a session is far more effective for me than compression garments.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

I wear compression leggings just simply because I find it more comfortable. I hate having lots of fabric bunching up and moving around. I like really tight base layers and looser outer layers. I have no idea if it actually aids in recovery or keeps you from fatiguing.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Never felt like I needed this. I can get tired, but it's mostly a good feeling, not pain. Do you feel like you need it?


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Never tried them with snowboarding but they absolutely helped with motocross. Felt a big difference if I didn’t wear them. You need to replace them regularly though.
As donutz said already, I just take Advil before snowboarding and it helps.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Holy crap I just looked at how old this thread is. Who keeps dragging up these old threads?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Men discussing tight underwear is a time honored tradition here. 

Dunno about compression and recovery, but I wear them to prevent chafing from knee pads and crash shorts.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mike256 said:


> Holy crap I just looked at how old this thread is. Who keeps dragging up these old threads?


It's usually either a noob who isn't looking at dates or a spammer who's just looking for a thread to spam.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> Men discussing tight underwear is a time honored tradition here.
> 
> Dunno about compression and recovery, but I wear them to prevent chafing from knee pads and crash shorts.


Definitely agree with ya, also try taking off a 10lb sweaty leather motorcycle race suit while its 90 degrees out with max humidity, not good, the compression gear lets you slide in and out of your suit. and ive grown to love that feeling of wearing a compression suit, without it feels sloppy.


----------

